# Schrittkette überwachen



## fr4nk (18 Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man einfach überwachen ob eine Schrittkette abgearbeitet wird, also läuft oder steht?

Ich dachte an einen Merker der am Schrittkettenstart gesetzt, und am Schrittkettenende wieder zurückgesetzt wird, das Ganze müsste dann innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit passiert sein. Hätte aber den Nachteil das sich nach dem Starten der Schrittkette keiner eine Pause erlauben dürfte, wenn in der Schrittkette z.B. auf das einlegen von irgendwelchen Bauteilen gewartet wird 

Danke im voraus,

Gruß

Frank


----------



## vierlagig (18 Mai 2008)

kommt drauf an, wie lang deine überwachungszeit ist und ab welchen schritt sie gilt


----------



## Ralle (18 Mai 2008)

Dazu habe ich ein "Extrabit", mit dem ich aus der Schrittkette heraus, die Zeitüberwachung anhalten kann. Kommt man in einen Schritt, der z.Bsp. auf eine Bedieneraktion warten muß, stoppe ich so die Schrittkettenüberwachungszeit.


----------



## fr4nk (18 Mai 2008)

Thx, also nehm ich später die Zeit vom Gesamtablauf und halt Sie bei Bedarf einfach mit einem "Extrabit" an..
Das einem sowas aber auch nicht allein einfällt 

Bis dann,


Frank


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (22 Mai 2008)

Mag ja sein,dass ich ja nu die Frage falsch deute und daher falsch antworte....

... meine Schrittketten lasse ich als Text auf der Visu anzeigen. Also,pro Schritt wird ne ´Meldung ausgegeben, damit der Betreiber auch weiss, wo die Anlage gerade steht.

Oder meintest nun die Überwachung des Gesamtablaufes?


----------



## Ralle (22 Mai 2008)

Dabbes vorm Herrn schrieb:


> Mag ja sein,dass ich ja nu die Frage falsch deute und daher falsch antworte....
> 
> ... meine Schrittketten lasse ich als Text auf der Visu anzeigen. Also,pro Schritt wird ne ´Meldung ausgegeben, damit der Betreiber auch weiss, wo die Anlage gerade steht.
> 
> Oder meintest nun die Überwachung des Gesamtablaufes?



Ja!                -


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (22 Mai 2008)

Scheiss Alkohol am Tage....


----------



## fr4nk (23 Mai 2008)

Moin,

jep.. ich meinte den Gesamtablauf der Schrittkette! Die Anzeige auf der Visu mache ich zusätzlich mit 2 Textlisten, in der einen den aktuellen Schritt und in der anderen die erforderlichen Bedingungen für den nächsten.

Gruß,

Frank


----------

